# Logan Iron-handed



## Allfather1 (Aug 15, 2009)

hey, firsly I must say that I am new here, and that this is the first story I ever wrote. 

enjoy.

*Iron-Handed.*
Seeing the traitor that rampaged through their lines, Logan of the imperial fists 5th company swung his bolter around to shoot it. Suddenly he cried out in pain, while he punched the traitor that had hit him he saw that hands were sliced of. The traitor easily dodged the clumsy strike, time seemed to slow for Logan, his foe slowly raised his bolter to Logan’s face, staring in the barrel of that weapon, he saw the death it could bring. He wondered how the enemies he had killed with his own had felt, had the thought of their loved ones or had they thought about something else. Suddenly anger began to rise in him, he would not just watch his death come, no he would fight as a true son of Dorn, with a mighty roar he swung his arms up, he felt the bolter round fly through his hair. Head-butting he jumped upon his foe, bringing him down on the ground he sank his teeth in the exposed neck of his foe, slowly feeling his foe’s struggles go weaker he bit deeper in the flesh. Finally feeling the struggles stop he rolled of the traitor. With his battle lust gone he felt every wound, the lasburn he had on his knee, the pain of his missing eye and finally the pain of his cut of hands. His last thought before he passed out was that he had done his legion honour.

Slowly the sound became louder, the sound of metal on stone, the cries of the wounded, with it came the pain. With a shout he opened his eye, slowly he became aware of the voice, a soft voice telling him he would live, something he seriously doubted, slowly the pain subsided. Then he saw the face of the voice, a face that looked like it was carved of stone, he grinned in mirror of his saviour “you are a hard one, brother” it said, he nodded in responds then he fell back in the darkness of unconsciousness.

When he woke the second time there was no pain, he felt good but he had a nasty taste in his mouth reaching out to the glass of water on the cabin next to him he saw a metal hand, suddenly he remembered the traitor, the pain now he recognized the taste. It was blood. Slowly he stood up, looking around he saw his brothers laying in beds similar to his. Though not all sons of Dorn he saw them all as his brothers. Slowly he made his way to the door; he opened the door and saw his primarch walking towards him, behind him walked a single battle-brother. He stepped back to let his lord in. With a small smile his lord walked in. Slowly he walked around the chamber nodding to each wounded in turn. At the end of the chamber he stopped and said “brothers, you have made me proud” then he walked away. Such a small sentence but what an impact it made on the wounded, some were weeping of joy others were visibly proud. Logan watched it for a while before he turned. The marine that he had noticed before stood behind him. Seeing the face before him he burst into laughter “glad to see your ugly face” Logan said. “Also good to see you, little brother” was the reply. Locked in an embrace Logan thought of all the times he had saved his brother’s live. Finally they let each other go. “Let’s get you in some armour brother” his brother said, “let’s do that, Sannor”. With that the turned and closed the door. Walking down the hall he asked his brother “did we win?” in a sad voice he answers “yes, the traitors are fleeing”. Seeing the expression on his brother’s face he asked no more. 

When they finally came in the armouring the brothers walked in silence. Sannor led him to a small chamber and there it stood the beautiful armour that Logan would again wear, although old it still was the most beautiful armour Logan had ever seen. Painted in the colours of the legion with the mark of the 5th company on its right shoulder plate. It was magnificent. 
When the time had come for the helmet Logan once again wore his mark VII power armour. Sannor stepped forward but before he could place the helmet Logan stopped him and cradled it under his arm instead. Walking out of the armoury he felt whole once again, in the hall three space marines waited. They started cheering when they saw him. Sannor cut them off by saying “I have told him yet”. The cheering abruptly stopped, taking a step back every marine looked at Sannor and Logan. Suddenly it dawned to Logan where this was about then he kneeled before his brother, his captain. “Logan of the 5th company, you are hereby promoted to the rank of sergeant” Sannor said. “Now meet your squad”. Slowly Logan stood up and while he did the cheering once again began. 
Sitting in the eating hall he studied his new squad, there was brother Kalhrais the squad’s flamer bearer, a huge man even by astartes standards with a shaven head and a long black moustache. On his right sat the youngest member of the squad, only inducted a month before the Siege, Damos had a young face free from scars except for one under his red glowing bionic eye and red hair that came to his shoulders. On the left of Kalhrais sat the most heavily scarred man of the company, Julius Pullion, his left arm was replaced with a mechanical one, his one remaining eye sat in a heavily scarred face. Suddenly Kalhrais shouted “Julius Steel-arm, Damos Red-eye and now sergeant Logan Iron-Handed, looks like I am the only one who doesn’t want to join the bloody Iron Hands”. Hearing this Sannor whispered to Logan “Logan Iron-Handed, sounds good doesn’t it”. Logan simply nodded.

*New brothers.*
Sitting on a bench Logan watched the possible recruits spar, in the corner of his eye he saw a heavily muscled neophyte walking towards him, ignoring him he returned his attention to the recruits in front of him. What he saw pleased him, he could see that the smaller neophyte was observing his opponent, suddenly the neophyte’s sword struck the other on the wrist. Dropping the sword the neophyte tried to hit the smaller with his free hand. Seeing this the smaller neophyte rolled to the side, then he sprang up and gently placed his sword on his opponents neck. “You lose” the smaller one said. Logan looked at his data slate, then he said “brother Marsian, join my squad in the armoury”. The neophytes bowed but Logan had already turned to the newly arrival. “so who are you?” he asked the new arrival. “Neophyte Honarias sir” the neophyte said. “very well what do you want?” Logan said. “I want to join your squad sire” Honarias said. Logan carefully examined Honarias, a Neophyte of average height, heavily muscled and with a face that was covered by a big blond beard. “Ahh.. you must be the one they call the wildling” he said. “yes sire I am” Honarias responded. “well then join my squad in the armoury” Logan said. 

“Well boys, it’s time to prove yourselves” Kalhrais said. Standing in the squads armoury, the squad was getting ready for battle. “You mean it’s time to prove your boasting Kalhrais” a voice said. Looking around Kalhrais couldn’t see anyone. Turning back to face his brothers he said “must have been my imagination, then he stared into the eyes of Logan. “hello..sire...I didn’t see you” Kalhrais said. Suddenly the sergeant grinned and turned away. 
Looking to his newest recruits Logan smiled, he had chosen well he thought. There was Honarias clutching a massive two-handed chainaxe, next to him stood Marsian inspecting his bolter. Suddenly his vox crackled followed by a voice saying “5th company is to launch in 5 minutes”. Suddenly serious Logan said “we may not be at full strength but let’s show that traitor scum that we are true sons of Dorn” roaring in response the squad followed their leader to the embarkation deck.


That was it, I hope you enjoyed it and tell my what you thought.


----------



## Allfather1 (Aug 15, 2009)

No comments?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Just read it
its a very good start nice ideas and nice charactors
but it needs editting
in parts it is very difficult to follow as it is a little disjointed
I think every first draft has that problem
my writing suffers from repetitive word use and poor grammar
yours is well written but lacks any sort of flow.
just read it out loud to yourself other than that it is a good idea and i would like to read more


----------



## Allfather1 (Aug 15, 2009)

thank you for your advice. I wrote a new chapter, it's a bit small but I hope you like it.

*Sons of Dorn.*

In the dark interior of the drop pod the squad sat in silence, they were studying each other. This was the first time the new battle brothers would fight alongside them. Feeling the unease his squad felt Logan opened his mouth to speak a encouraging word before shutting it again when Julius spoke “Brothers, this is the first time will fight alongside our new battle brothers. Just remember that when the battle is there you can only trust the man beside you”. Logan looked at Julius, he had thought him a tough man who only lived for battle but now he suddenly saw that Julius was the smartest marine in his squad. Slowly a grin crept up Logan’s face. He hoped they would survive this battle. “Sire, who well do the Word Bearers fight?” Marsian asked. “They fight like man possessed, they will never retreat, never surrender. To win this battle we will need to utterly destroy them.” Logan answered. Suddenly the drop pod moved. They were on their way.

When the drop pod landed it dropped trough a three storey high building, hitting the floor the doors were blasted out. First out was Honarias, a split second later they heart the hum of his chainaxe activating accompanied with a feral howl. “Looks like we found us some traitors boys” Kalhrais shouted. “For Dorn” shouted Marsian in responds. Out of the drop pod Logan saw that they had landed in some sort of command post. A quick glance told him that there were only 3 living Word Bearers in the room. “Marsian, assist Honarias, brother Julius take a look out of that widow, Kalhrais cover the door” Logan voxed. Then he charged towards the enemy Chaplain, firing a three round burst of his bolt pistol, he raised his chainsword to cleave his enemy’s head. Sidestepping the blow his foe raised his weapon to strike at Logan’s head, diving into a roll he managed to dodge the blow. Rising up he fired a bolter round into his enemy’s face, only by dropping in a crouch his foe avoided being killed. Then Logan’s boot connected with the chaplain’s face. Falling on his back the chaplain raised his weapon to block then incoming blow from the chainsword. Staring into his foe’s face Logan pushed his sword down to cleave his enemy’s face. Suddenly a gout of flame washed over the traitor’s face. With a cry of pain the traitor’s face melted away. Looking up Logan saw Kalhrais standing above him. Slowly he rose, then he spoke “didn’t I order you to cover the door”. “There were no enemies there, sire” Kalhrais replied. For a few seconds Logan silently stared at him, then he grinned and clapped Kalhrais on his shoulder guard saying “Thank you brother.”. 

Hope you like it and please tell me what you think of it.


----------



## Allfather1 (Aug 15, 2009)

no comments?


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

It was a good starting point for a story.Looks like this is going somewhere.I will keep reading to see what's gonna happen.


----------



## Allfather1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Okay, this is the newest part. It's part of the second chapter cause I think it was too short for a chapter. I included the rest of the chapter to not make it too confusing.

*Sons of Dorn.*
In the dark interior of the drop pod the squad sat in silence, they were studying each other. This was the first time the new battle brothers would fight alongside them. Feeling the unease his squad felt Logan opened his mouth to speak a encouraging word before shutting it again when Julius spoke “Brothers, this is the first time will fight alongside our new battle brothers. Just remember that when the battle is there you can only trust the man beside you”. Logan looked at Julius, he had thought him a tough man who only lived for battle but now he suddenly saw that Julius was the smartest marine in his squad. Slowly a grin crept up Logan’s face. He hoped they would survive this battle. “Sire, who well do the Word Bearers fight?” Marsian asked. “They fight like man possessed, they will never retreat, never surrender. To win this battle we will need to utterly destroy them.” Logan said. Suddenly the drop pod moved. They were on their way.

When the drop pod landed it dropped trough a three storey high building, hitting the floor the doors were blasted out. First out was Honarias, a split second later they heart the hum of his chainaxe activating accompanied with a feral howl. “Looks like we found us some traitors boys” Kalhrais shouted. “For Dorn” shouted Marsian in responds. Out of the drop pod Logan saw that they had landed in some sort of command post. A quick glance told him that there were only 3 living Word Bearers in the room. “Marsian, assist Honarias, brother Julius take a look out of that widow, Kalhrais cover the door” Logan voxed. Then he charged towards the enemy Chaplain, firing a three round burst of his bolt pistol, he raised his chainsword to cleave his enemy’s head. Sidestepping the blow his foe raised his weapon to strike at Logan’s head, diving into a roll he managed to dodge the blow. Rising up he fired a bolter round into his enemy’s face, only by dropping in a crouch his foe avoided being killed. Then Logan’s boot connected with the chaplain’s face. Falling on his back the chaplain raised his weapon to block then incoming blow from the chainsword. Staring into his foe’s face Logan pushed his sword down to cleave his enemy’s face. Suddenly a gout of flame washed over the traitor’s face. With a cry of pain the traitor’s face melted away. Looking up Logan saw Kalhrais standing above him. Slowly he rose, then he spoke “didn’t I order you to cover the door”. “There was no enemies there, sire” Kalhrais replied. For a few seconds Logan silently stared at him, then he grinned and clapped Kalhrais on his shoulder guard saying “thank you brother.”

Walking out the building it took Logan a few moments to realize where they had landed, looking up at a tall building he instantly knew that they had landed a few miles from their objective. Opening his mouth to order his men to form a defensive perimeter he noticed something moving in the rubble to his right. suddenly the rubble shifted exposing a young boy, barely 12. Seeing that he was spotted he started to run. “Julius, intercept that boy” Logan voxed. Stepping from the shadows Julius picked up the boy. Struggling to get free the boy kicked against Julius’s breastplate and cried out in pain. Gently putting the boy down Julius said “Ceramite doesn’t yield to bare flesh boy”. Stepping towards the boy Logan took off his helmet and kneeled down in front of the boy. “We’re not here to hurt you boy, now tell me where are your parents?” Logan said. “My parents are dead, scarified to your gods” the boy cried out. “No boy, we serve the Emperor” Logan replied. “you’re here to kill the evil man” the boy asked with a high voice. “you’re right damm we are” Kalhrais said. Looking up at Kalhrais in awe the bow whispered “good”. Drawing the boy’s attention “Boy, you know how we can get to the centre of this city” Logan asked. “Yes, sire but there are men with armour in the west” the boy said. Looking to Julius he saw the same conclusion on his face, enemies. Suddenly Honarias’s voice came over the vox “Looks like trouble in the west, sire”. “Kalhrais, check the building for anti-tank weapons. Julius take the boy inside then come back here” Logan ordered. Switching back to the vox he asked “Honarias, how many?”. “Looks like half a dozen of Chimeras, sire” he replied. “Draw them to east together with Marsian” Logan ordered. Turning he saw Kalhrais coming out of the building with a power fist with Julius close behind. “that’s all?” Logan asked. “Yep, we’ll need do this the hard way”. “Julius, is the boy save?”. Nodding Julius walked to the west. Following him Logan tried to think of a plan that wouldn’t kill them all. 

Crouching behind a heap of rubble Logan saw the Chimeras moving towards him, clutching his power sword he waited until the lead Chimera had almost reached him. Suddenly the column halted. Fearing discovering his gripped his sword tighter. With a bang the turret of the lead Chimera opened. Rising Logan shouted “Death to the heretics!!” running towards the Chimera he took a grenade from his belt and set the timer to three seconds, hurling it in the open hatch as he ran to the second vehicle. In front of him he saw Kalhrais slam the power fist into a Chimera. After tearing away the sheets of steel he stuck his flamer trough and pulled the trigger. Jumping onto the next vehicle Logan kicked in the top hatch. With a hard bang it slammed down into the vehicle. Jumping back to avoid the las fire that came in responds, he turned at jumped off at the back. When he landed he quickly spun on his heels and sank into a crouch, watching the ramp come down he emptied his bolt pistol into the men that stumbled out. Over their surprise the other Chimeras opened fire, dodging las fire Logan saw Honarias moving into a Chimera his chainaxe roaring. Turning away Logan activated his power sword and started running towards the next Chimera in line. Shouting Logan stormed into the guardsmen that stumbled from the vehicle. Slashing right and left he made his way towards the pintle mounted heavy stubber. Jumping onto the Chimera he ripped it off, turning he opened fire on the enemy guardsmen. Firing he led out a loud howl, watching Julius mow down a bunch of guardsmen with his bolter. “For the gods, you worthless peasants” a commissar yelled before his head exploded. Deprived of leadership the remaining guardsmen fled, pursued by Honarias they ran. Lowering his gun Logan looked around, they had done well he thought. Jumping down he met up with Julius. “What do you think?” Logan asked him. “about fifty dead enemies, some minor wounds on our side, a bloody well start” Julius replied. From the corner of his eye he saw movement, turning he saw that it was the boy bending over a wounded man. Raising his hand the boy slammed the stone he held into the man’s face. Walking up to the boy Julius asked “What’s your name?”. “Leonidas, sire”. Handing the boy a laspistol Julius asked “Would you like to fight with us?” With tears in his eyes the boy nodded. 

a few hours later.
Looking down upon his squad Logan said “You have fought well, you fought as true sons of Dorn. I am proud to lead you”. Kneeling Logan placed his hands on Leonidas his shoulders and said “If you want I will make sure you join the recruits”. Watching him he added “It’s a tough life and you may not survive”. For a moment Leonidas just stared at him then he slowly said “They killed my father, they killed my mother, they killed my friends. I want revenge, yes I’ll join you”.

Hope you enjoy and please comment.


----------



## Allfather1 (Aug 15, 2009)

new chapter.

*Remorse.*

Kneeling before the company’s Chaplain Logan told him of the feeling of guilt that he had felt ever since he had left that dammed planet. “Logan, why do you feel guilty?” the Chaplain asked. With tears in his eyes he said “Because of me a brother died, because of my leadership my squad suffered”. “Tell me” was the only responds. Thinking back Logan was again filled with shame and guilt about what happened there. “It was 2 hours after the city was secured”.

Standing up Logan heard a familiar sound, the racking of a bolter. “Down” he shouted pushing Leonidas he covered him with his body. Supporting his weight on his elbows he heard the gunfire around him. Looking up he saw Damos fall with three bloody holes in his armour. Glancing sideways he saw Julius laying on the flour with next to him Kalhrais and Honarias. For several seconds the gunfire continued then it stopped. Listening he waited, there to his right the distinct sound of steel boots on stone. Counting he waited, one two three, then it stopped. Darn, two more steps and he could cut of the head of the enemy. slowly he turned his head. There he stood, the killer of Damos a captain of the word bearers. Anger flood through him, it overcame him, he leapt up and pulled his power sword. Activating it he screamed “Rise up, Sons of Dorn!!”. Raising his sword to parry the traitor laughed. Parrying the blow with ease he hit Logan on his shoulder pad. Cursing his foolishness Logan raised his bolt pistol, only to have it knocked from his hand. Backing away his studied his enemy. Laughing the traitor attacked. Raising his sword Logan barely parried the first blow. Seeing the sword come up with superhuman speed he raised his left arm. Catching the sword in his hand Logan pushed the traitor back, swinging his own sword in a low arch he was completely open. With a smile the traitor raised his bolt pistol and shot him point blank in the stomach. Falling Logan thought only about one thing: failure. Then his face hit the floor. He lay there for a moment thinking how easy it would be to just give up and end the pain. Angry he pushed himself to his knees. Standing over him the traitor laughed then he spoke “You mongrel idiot, you could have joined us and live, live forever”. Looking around Logan saw his squad in locked in combat with the traitor. Honarias screaming and hacking, Julius firing controlled bursts of his bolter, Kalhrais marching into the enemy line of guardsmen, roasting them, Marsian firing into the mass of mutants that broke through the backdoor. Then his eyes returned to the traitor standing before him. Suddenly Leonidas jumped up and emptied his laspistol into the traitor. Moving with superhuman speed the traitor smashed his fist into Leonidas his stomach. Seeing this Logan’s strength returned, with a mighty roar he dived for his enemy’s legs. Knocking the traitor over Logan tried to fold his hands around his neck. Struggling the traitor hit him in the groin, finally finding the traitors neck he smashed the traitor’s head to the floor. Rolling over the traitor managed to get free from Logan’s stranglehold he smashed his fist into Logan’s kidney. Gasping Logan slammed his fist into the traitor’s face, even the reinforced skull of a space marine couldn’t withstand it. Suddenly the traitor’s struggles seized. With a effort Logan stood up. Looking around he saw Kalhrais bleeding from a score of wounds standing atop of a mountain of bodies. Walking over to Julius he asked “casualties?”. “Damos is dead, Honarias is unconscious and the rest of us are in pretty bad shape”. “Phalanx, this is Logan of 3rd squad 5th company, we’re ready for extraction” Logan voxed. 

All the anger, shame and guilt threatened to overwhelm Logan, seeing this the Chaplain said “You’re not to blame, Logan”. “yes, I am. I didn’t set sentry, because of me they could reach us unnoticed” Logan said. “If you feel you deserve punishment I sentence you to 20 lashes and I command you to spend 1 night to think about this, dismissed”. Bowing Logan turned and walked away. Walking to Sannor’s chamber he thought about the things that had happened on that cursed planet. Finally reaching his brother’s chamber. Knocking on the door he entered. Sitting behind his office Sannor was looking at a data slate. Looking up Sannor said “How much?” “20” Logan answered. Walking towards a box beneath a small porthole Sannor took a key from his robe. Unlocking the box he said “It wasn’t your fault, Logan, could have happened to everyone of us”. Nodding Logan said “Still I deserve this”.

Tied up in his chamber Logan crunching his teeth, his squad standing around him with Leonidas. Holding the whip Julius asked “how many more?”. Answering Kalhrais said “20 minus 18, that’s 2 if my math is correct.”, nodding Julius brought his arm up again. With a clash the whip connected with Logan’s bare skin. Handing the whip to Leonidas Julius said “Try to hit him on the same place, boy”. Nodding Leonidas raised the whip, hitting Logan on the same spot it drew blood. Handing the whip back to Julius Leonidas said “I need to get back to my training”’. When the door closed behind him Julius said “We will un tie you in the morning”.

Hanging in the dark Logan thought about Damos, the silent brother that was deathly with a bolter, killed under his command. Shaking his head he banned those thoughts from his mind. Instead thinking about the boy Leonidas already he was better than the other recruits, hopefully Logan could have him in his squad in about five years but then again much may happen in five year, he could be dead, he could join Damos and all his lost brothers. Suddenly ashamed Logan took a mental note to tell the chaplain of this heresy, believing in a afterlife. 

Thinking about this the hours passed. Then Sannor opened the door, walking in Sannor was followed by Logan’s squad. Silently untying him his squad watched him. Untied Logan stood up, standing before him Sannor said “Your punishment is over, you have redeemed your faults. May this be a lesson for you, may you never make the same mistake again.”. walking away Sannor closed the door behind him. Then Julius said “sire, Sannor recruited same more squad mates for us”. “How much?” was the only thing Logan said. “We’re back at full strength, sergeant” Kalhrais said. “Good, get to the armoury and get the rest of the squad there too.” Saluting the men left. 

Hope you enjoyed it and please comment and criticize.

And does someone know if the Legions were split before or after the Iron Cage.


----------



## Allfather1 (Aug 15, 2009)

No comments?


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Hold on trying to find time to read all of this.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok good man good. Not to bad I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

My friend... Complaining about no one commenting on your work is not a bad thing.. But always complaining about it is just downright demanding and rude... That's just my opinion...:no: 

Look at the bright side... At least the number of views are growing each day...:victory::grin:

You can't control people's actions... Just accept the fact that there are some people out there who read some fluff or two and then leave the site without sending a word of appreciation to the author... It's the bloody and painful truth:ireful2:... 

Well anyway... I'll be reading your story and please do read mine as well and comment on it... Make sure you finish the entire thing and don't skip chapters:grin:...


----------



## Allfather1 (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks guys, I know it's a bit demanding if I complain that there are no comments, I'll try to resist the urge. 

I need to say that I will be kinda busy the next couple of week, so I do not know when I can write a new chapter.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Phew, finally finished reading through this, and overall it's looking pretty nice. Only suggestion I have is about the dialogue, whenever someone speaks, you should start a new paragraph, it's easier to find out who's talking that way. 

Other than, it's going good, hoping to see more in the near future:victory:.



> And does someone know if the Legions were split before or after the Iron Cage.


I'm pretty sure Legions were split after the Iron Cage conflict I think.


----------



## Allfather1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advise and for answering the question.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

they where split after because it states in the fluff that dorn took all his sons in crusade of redemption for failing to defend the imperial palacethen after dorn got his a** handed to him in the iron cage his like oh i don't want to split my legion and had an argument with robert "smurf lord" guilleman (cant spell it)


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Corrections are in green, sorry I'm a grammar freak.



Allfather1 said:


> ...company’s Chaplain, Logan told him... suffered”.
> (Indent, new speaker)“Tell me” was the...
> 
> “Down!” he shouted... laying on the floor with next to him("and next to him" might work better) Kalhrais and Honarias... two more steps and he could cut off the head of the enemy. Slowly he turned his head. There he stood, the killer of Damos, a captain of the word bearers. Anger flood through him, it overcame him, he leapt up and pulled his power sword. Activating it he screamed “Rise up, Sons of Dorn!!”. Raising his sword to parry, the traitor laughed... Backing away he studied his enemy. Laughing, the traitor attacked... jumped up and emptied his laspistol(do marines have those?) into the traitor. Moving with superhuman speed the traitor smashed his fist into Leonidas's stomach... Holding the whip Julius asked “how many more?”(no period.) Answering Kalhrais said “20 minus 18, that’s 2 if my math is correct.” Nodding Julius brought his arm up again. With a clash the whip connected with Logan’s bare skin... Julius said “We will untie you in the morning”... Saluting, the men left.


----------



## Allfather1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Walking up to the boy Julius asked “What’s your name?”. “Leonidas, sire”. Handing the boy a laspistol Julius asked “Would you like to fight with us?” With tears in his eyes the boy nodded. 

Suddenly Leonidas jumped up and emptied his laspistol into the traitor. Moving with superhuman speed the traitor smashed his fist into Leonidas his stomach.

Varrius, you're right that Space marines don't have laspistols but Leonidas isn't one, he's just a boy the squad found.


----------

